# MY IBS IS UNDER CONTROL



## kerri2207 (Sep 24, 2004)

I HAVE SUFFERED WITH IBS-C & D PLUS GAS,BLOATING,CRAMPING, AND PAIN,ETC. FOR OVER 10 YEARS. I HAVE FOUND A PRODUCT THAT TRULY WORKS AND IT HAS HELPED COUNTLESS OF OTHERS NOT ONLY WITH IBS BUT A LAUNDRY LIST OF OTHER ILLNESSES. I HAVE ALSO HAD RESULTS ON THIS PRODUCT WITH IRREGULAR MENSTRAUL CYCLE(ONCE PER YEAR), OVERACTIVE BLADDER, ANXIETY/DEPRESSION, HEADACHES,ETC. NO MORE MEDICATIONS FOR ANY OF THESE ILLNESSES. YOUR BODY IS THE MIRACLE NOT ANY PRODUCT. IT HAS THE ABILITY TO HEAL ITSELF IF GIVEN THE PROPER NUTRITON. AFTER YEARS OF HAVING POOR HEALTH THIS PRODUCT HAS CHANGED MY LIFE AND MANY OF MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY. IF ANYONE WOULD LIKE TO KNOW MORE PLEASE FEEL FREE TO E-MAIL ME AT CLIFFY2207###YAHOO.COM


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What are you playing?Show your game!!!You bluff rigth?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hey Kerri.Um do you know that your post looks almost exactly like every ad by every MLM salesperson that has come to this board (or any other medical board) has already posted here







You are more than welcome to post ads in the "Products, Services and Website" section of the board. See the Hop to below to find all the forums.Do not pretend you aren't selling the stuff if you are. We'd rather know who you are, what company, etc than have you pretend you aren't selling the stuff (which feels like you are scamming us)Ads ARE NOT welcome on the rest of the board and posting this, especially repeatedly, could get you in trouble.Also...Like most of the internet typing in ALL CAPS is considered shouting and is often much more difficult to read.ThanksK.


----------



## kel1059 (Feb 28, 2003)

> quote: IT HAS THE ABILITY TO HEAL ITSELF IF GIVEN THE PROPER NUTRITON. AFTER YEARS OF HAVING POOR HEALTH THIS PRODUCT HAS CHANGED MY LIFE AND MANY OF MY FRIENDS AND FAMILY.


You are lying, admit it.


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

This guys is your neiborgh K.


----------

